# Its a Royale day..... (Thats Zymol Royale)



## Johnnyopolis

Evening folks,

Today has been a bit of a day!

It started at about 7am with me taking a drive down to Ferndown in Dorset to see the people of Zymol. Got there at about 9ish to be greated by John, Craig and Lynn.

I was there to pick this up...










After a chat with the guys and being asked if my credit card would take the payment :doublesho I left with the wax and started the second leg of my trip.

I jumped back into the GTi and headed for Kent! About 2 hours later I met up with my customer Jason.

Whilst he eagerly unpacked his new wax I snapped a few pictures.























































Here it is opened 





































Once I left the customers I headed back to my office to get ready to leave tomorrow for Leeds.

340 miles later I was back.

I have had a great day :thumb:

I would just add that I put the order in for this Royal 3 WEEKS ago and it arrived Tuesday this week.

Roll on the next Delivery I am making to a member from this very forum of his Zymol Vintage :wave:

See you at Leeds guys!

Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve

Awesome post John:doublesho


----------



## Epoch

Excited me....

Bet you rubbed your fingers round when he wasn't looking!

This week Royale chauffeur....


----------



## Skodaw

WOW -- 2 lots of Royale in such a short period of time -- NICE.

Now for a stupid question -- why the 2 different colours ???


----------



## Alex L

Nice one John, How tempted were you to try it on the GTi?


----------



## GlynRS2

Thats is quite a delivery - nice that you gave it the personal touch :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

^^I'm guessing light and dark paints

I spoke to John today and have been looking forward to these pics!


----------



## Paul-T

Go on, admit it. You stopped somewhere to open it and have a sniff didn't you?


----------



## Epoch

Yeah the blue bit is for dark blues and black, Dave Zymol has a special red blend for all the Ferrari's


----------



## Skodaw

Epoch said:


> Yeah the blue bit is for dark blues and black, Dave Zymol has a special red blend for all the Ferrari's


Ahh that explains it :thumb:

I really looking forward to seeing a show-it using Royale.


----------



## 182_Blue

THX for delivering it personally johnny












































:lol: ,hahaha, oh and omg i just wet myself, i would love that


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I would have loved to have a go with it.... I did get to rub my fingers in it when the customer cut the seal  

Would love to have a go with the Royale on the Golf..... Hoping a certain detailer in Surrey invites me over soon  You know who you are..!! lol 

Instead, I will be trying Vintage on the Golf instead 

Johnny


----------



## Epoch

182_blue said:


> :lol: ,hahaha, oh and omg i just wet myself, i would love that


I take it you mean the wax not wetting yourself pmsl


----------



## Phil H

sorry i'm a bit slow today, did someone else buy it and you delivered it? awsome pics btw if only it was mine! I would also love to meet that detailer from Surrey!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Phil H said:


> sorry i'm a bit slow today, did someone else buy it and you delivered it? awsome pics btw if only it was mine!


Your not that slow!! Lol you got it. Someone bought it from Clean and Shiny and I delivered it.

Thanks for the kind words on the pics I knew you guys would appreciate it.

Johnny


----------



## Guest

Johnnyopolis said:


> I would have loved to have a go with it.... I did get to rub my fingers in it when the customer cut the seal
> 
> Would love to have a go with the Royale on the Golf..... Hoping a certain detailer in Surrey invites me over soon  You know who you are..!! lol
> 
> Instead, I will be trying Vintage on the Golf instead
> 
> Johnny


Why do you want a thrashing at pool Johnny! lol.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

paul000 said:


> Why do you want a thrashing at pool Johnny! lol.


Bring it on shorty :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

nice delivery john .. you only ordered that 3 weeks ago .... and already deilvered direct to the customer ....


----------



## Detail My Ride

:doublesho

I want it


----------



## Skodaw

13yearoldetailer said:


> :doublesho
> 
> I want it


Keep going the way you are Gaz, I wouldnt be suprised if you got it :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

13yearoldetailer said:


> :doublesho
> 
> I want it


In fairness it would be a relatively good buy as you'd get the most refills over time


----------



## Daffy

That seems like a pretty dam quick turn around for a wax that I imagine isn't just lying in the warehouse. I take it they make it up when the order comes in then ship it out. Or am I being thick.
Must have been quite nerve wrecking but a nice personal touch delivering personally. When I win the lotto I'll have 2 MrO


----------



## Skodaw

Epoch said:


> In fairness it would be a relatively good buy as you'd get the most refills over time


Very good point :thumb:

I can see it now.....

Gaz: Daaaaad, you know you said you'd buy me some wax...... :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Skodaw said:


> Very good point :thumb:
> 
> I can see it now.....
> 
> Gaz: Daaaaad, you know you said you'd buy me some wax...... :lol:


Yep that already happened a long time ago.

My dad had a brown trouser moment.

Nuff Said.


----------



## sixpot

So the Carnuba shortage rumour is a load of rubbish then?


----------



## Phil H

sixpot said:


> So the Carnuba shortage rumour is a load of rubbish then?


first i heard of it, hope not


----------



## mally

The case looks a lot bigger in 'real life'


----------



## Neil_S

Wow, must have felt a bit funny holding it eh. Lucky customer


----------



## Thomas-182

Very, very, NICE!


----------



## AndyC

Nice one matey - made from the only wax source left too; the trees in my garden. Hope Zymol don't find out


----------



## Clark @ PB

AndyC said:


> Nice one matey - made from the only wax source left too; the trees in my garden. Hope Zymol don't find out


lol!

Glad it all went to plan Johnny and you didnt get ambushed or anything :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ianFRST

Clark said:


> lol!
> 
> Glad it all went to plan Johnny and you didnt get ambushed or anything :thumb: :lol:


if i would have know i would have ambushed him :wave:

to be fair, i think a personal delivery would be the only way, imagine posting that  lo


----------



## Epoch

stretch said:


> Just like to say thanks to John for hand delivering my wax to me :thumb:


Have you used it yet?

What do you think?


----------



## jedi-knight83

personal delivery. i like it

have you seen 'solaris' in the flesh? saw the tub design today and want it as it looks so cool!


----------



## Clark @ PB

As far as i know there's only one or 2 Solaris that actually exist, think Chuck has one of them....


----------



## Neil_S

Clark said:


> As far as i know there's only one or 2 Solaris that actually exist, think Chuck has one of them....


What are you talking about? I've got a boot full


----------



## Grizzle

Thats Soleros neil...


----------



## Neil_S

Grizzle said:


> Thats Soleros neil...


:lol:


----------



## paddy328

Whats solaris?


----------



## Neil_S

It's a new uber wax from Zymol, I hear it will be by invitation only to those that have Vintage or Royale.


----------



## Guest

Solaris is a pyramid shape perspex container of high content carnauba Z wax, price $13,500.

Solaris glaze is the only personal formula developed by the owner of Z. Comes in a refillable for life solar activated container and has 79% carnauba sap by volume... and its been around since 2004.


----------



## deej

Blooomin heck 13 g's


----------



## paddy328

If you have the money, then 13k isnt going to bother you. I wonder if the results are actually that different to vintage or royale.


----------

